# Used a Mic When Playing Online Games



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I had always been afraid to talk when playing online games, but I finally gave it a try last night. It wasn't as bad as I thought! And I think it will be a great way to help me ease into having conversations with people. It's a great place to practice, since nobody knows who I am, they can't look at me, and I can't look at them. I am hoping this will really benefit me!


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't believe this doesn't have any replies yet. There are a lot of things I've overcome, but talking online or having strangers hear my voice via a mic isn't one of them, so well done man. 
Mind you what you said is a great way to think when attempting to overcome this particular issue.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Good job! This is something I've overcome too. Not the easiest thing, considering how mean people can be online.


----------



## DouglasNA (Jul 12, 2013)

yea i like talking online wile playing a game or sumthing it takes the preshor off as your mostly ment to just talk about the game and not about your self or any think like that so less stress


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone!


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

definitely man! keep it going! I still struggle with this, I was in a skype call playing left for dead a few weeks ago and completely froze up and left the call. It can be just as hard to talk online if not harder so this is definitely something to feel good about


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I'v been thinking abut getting back into online gaming as a sort of social outlet...seems like it would be a good idea


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

That's awesome! I have always had a problem with this as well. I'll play online games while talking to some close friends I have made, but I will never go and talk to people that I don't know in the lobbies.. It freaks me out. Another example would be if I am playing with a friend, and he says he wants to invite another friend of his to come play with us (that I do not know), I will usually make up some sort of excuse to leave, or not to play with them.. 

However, after reading your success, I might go try myself tonight.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Will Ge said:


> I'v been thinking abut getting back into online gaming as a sort of social outlet...seems like it would be a good idea


Yes, especially since you are under no obligation to be close with the people you are playing with. You can leave at any time, if you feel uncomfortable. Since they don't know you at all, they probably will not even remember you if you feel something went wrong. That is what keeps me going. If I mess up, I can change servers and start again! Like a real-life social reset button. 



Fonts said:


> However, after reading your success, I might go try myself tonight.


That's great! I am glad to hear it. I wish you the best of luck, and remember that some online communities can be kind of mean, but just search around until you find one where you feel comfortable.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

I did use a mic for voice calling on Yahoo Messenger recently. It was with someone I didn't know well, and used my voice to test if it worked.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

So I have found a great group of people whom I've been playing games with and I really want to learn to be spontaneous and just chat with them. I've been having trouble talking much, as I am a "speak when spoken to" person, and I am a woman in a community comprised of mostly males, but I am staying positive and I just keep trying. I've at least gotten over that initial anxiety of using the mic!

You know, I've always wanted to be able to just talk freely and do some good-natured ribbing like friends/ online gaming acquaintances do. I am so excited to be a part of a gaming community now, since they have always intrigued me. "Friendships" seem to blossom quickly in such groups, though the parties involved have never actually met one another and basically know nothing about one another's lives. And the persons involved in these groups would probably never hang out in real life, but always do online. It's like another dimension! Fascinating! This is like a social experiment-- a scientific playground, if you will-- and it is super exciting. :clap

Sorry for that rambling on there. I get excited about weird things.



SmokeGem said:


> I did use a mic for voice calling on Yahoo Messenger recently. It was with someone I didn't know well, and used my voice to test if it worked.


Awesome! That's great!  How did it go?


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Yaay that's good O: I find it difficult to talk to people on mic that I don't know in real life. It scares me because I don't know what to say and it makes the other person feel awkward. ]:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job! Keep it up!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I know I keep posting here, but this just small action just keeps helping me so much! I've seen a lot of improvement just by this one change.

For example, where I work, everyone is really chummy with each other and always joke around. I could never do that before, but yesterday I made a joke to my co-worker, and he was surprised that I had "sass." Haha! I feel really good that I was able to do that. It's all because I am getting used to joking around with the people with whom I play games.

Edit:
Today I had to go talk to a lot of people to get some errands done, and I was confident the whole time! I never stuttered, I never worried about what I was going to say, I just stepped on up and did what I needed to do. Hot dang, this gaming stuff is ding wonders for my confidence, too. I am really really lucky that I found a good group of people to practice with. 

This feels so good! :boogie


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Starless Sneetch said:


> I know I keep posting here, but this just small action just keeps helping me so much! I've seen a lot of improvement just by this one change.
> 
> For example, where I work, everyone is really chummy with each other and always joke around. I could never do that before, but yesterday I made a joke to my co-worker, and he was surprised that I had "sass." Haha! I feel really good that I was able to do that. It's all because I am getting used to joking around with the people with whom I play games.
> 
> ...


What site is this where you play games and talk?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Nice! I could never do that :afr


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

Good job! You're brave! I've always thought it would be fun to try this, but I'm too shy around unfamiliar people. I'd probably just sit there saying nothing!


----------



## AT900 (Sep 28, 2013)

That's great.  
It's something iv always wanted to do, but I have Autism, so talking to people I don't know is difficult for me. 
I don't have any friends, so It really annoys me that I find it so hard talking online using a mic. 
I know if the other person was understanding I would soon feel comfortable and when I'm comfortable with people I'm a funny guy, I have a good personality. 
I guess It scares me because I know how mean some people online can be. 
It's frustrating because I never get to experience online games like a lot of other people, like playing with a few friends and talking to them to coordinate what you're doing, that would be so cool. 
I play on PS3, if there is any nice people who wanna play games and maybe talk then let me know


----------

